# Show me your Muddies!



## Whiffer (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to see some pictures of your horses at their dirtiest!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is the cleaner version of Adelaide. i haven't gotten the dirty version yet.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres a picture of my mare before getting dirty and with  !!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ooh, that was rotten of her there!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yes... tut tut


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

caleb dirty:









Caleb (mostly) clean:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Please pardon the ugly horse:lol: This is Chili in his winter mud coat!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a poor quality pic because i took it with my phone, but he's filthy! 









Here he is mostly clean


----------



## Miss Anna (Jan 2, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> It's a poor quality pic because i took it with my phone, but he's filthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an incredible horse! He/She (?) xD is TOO Pretty!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Miss Anna said:


> What an incredible horse! He/She (?) xD is TOO Pretty!


Thank you, his name is Legacy, i've only had him since June, he almost went for slaughter, but besides being a little ear shy he's a great horse


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

THE After math!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

well apache decided to get down and dirty today. 
and just before anyone comments i am aware he needs to put some weight on.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

daaang he is a dirty boy!!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

yes that seems to be his favourite past time. I have a feeeling he found the big mud patch near the dam


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Those are all too funny. and I thought I was looking forward to spring!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

and I thought I was the only one...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's Snickers having an identity crisis.


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

barrelracer892 said:


> Here's Snickers having an identity crisis.


GOLLY!!!!! must have needed to take them to the car was to get clean:lol: XD


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

lexypoohhorton said:


> GOLLY!!!!! must have needed to take them to the car was to get clean:lol: XD


He just loves making my job hard! :lol:


----------



## GEScott71 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Why do we have horses with light colors on them?*



barrelracer892 said:


> Here's Snickers having an identity crisis.


I don't think I can beat that!

Here is our stud Chief, pics taken within minutes of returning home from winning Grand Champion at a show; Chiefy sure had fun in the mud! All that white n brite and hours of grooming gone in 5 minutes. Lucky we love his muddy butt 

Chief's home: Down Under Colour


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> well apache decided to get down and dirty today.
> and just before anyone comments i am aware he needs to put some weight on.


OH no the one sided roller. HeHe my horse is like that he'll lay down but won't roll or try but can't.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

HopalongCassidy said:


> OH no the one sided roller. HeHe my horse is like that he'll lay down but won't roll or try but can't.


Yeah he never gets boths sides dirty just one. I wish I had a pic of a mare I had once who was a palomino when I left for school one morning but all dark brown when I returned and her mane was bid dreadlocks. That was fun to clean.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Legacy is a piggy


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Legacy is a piggy


She is beautiful even when dirty


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

*This horse beats all yours!*

This is Lexus. Not my horse, and not my picture either, but he is boarded where I ride, and I love this photo of him! He is a flea-bitten gray, for anyone wondering


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Mackieb said:


> This is Lexus. Not my horse, and not my picture either, but he is boarded where I ride, and I love this photo of him! He is a flea-bitten gray, for anyone wondering


hehe that looks like fun


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

wow diiiiirty!!! cute


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Mackieb said:


> This is Lexus. Not my horse, and not my picture either, but he is boarded where I ride, and I love this photo of him! He is a flea-bitten gray, for anyone wondering


Wow! I think we have a winner! lol He's cute.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mackieb said:


> This is Lexus. Not my horse, and not my picture either, but he is boarded where I ride, and I love this photo of him! He is a flea-bitten gray, for anyone wondering


 
I think you just beat Snickers! LOL :lol:


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

My oh My!! And I though my horses got dirty. lol Dirty or clean, they are all beautiful. Look at it this way....it's just that much more quality time you get to spend with them while you're getting them clean again.


----------



## GEScott71 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Winner?*



Mackieb said:


> This is Lexus. Not my horse, and not my picture either, but he is boarded where I ride, and I love this photo of him! He is a flea-bitten gray, for anyone wondering


Lexus is so dirty, he looks clean! Definitely gets my vote as the winner!!!


----------

